# Feedback on Pioneer 220 boat?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Never heard of this manufacturer but found this cool looking boat since I am sniffing around for a good deal on a bay boat. Looks awesome and just figure out if I can add a long shaft trolling motor and this would be great. Anyone know anything about them?

Pioneer 220 Bay

http://www.pioneerboats.com/html/220_baysport.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pioneer has been around a long time. What does the wiring look like?


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

not sure yet. Can't find one around TX anywhere but for right price, willing to buy one out of state. Certainly looks like one of the better deep bay boats I have seen out there so it certainly caught my eye!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe Pioneer is somehow related to Scout, which are good boats. Always liked the looks of that flare they have.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a good design, lots of storage, and I thought my bay boat was deep...this un looks purty deep too!!! Keep us informed ifin you get 1....:letsdrink


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

The boat dealer on Pine Forrest Rd. near the fairgrounds (that went out of business) used to have them. I looked at them, I thought they looked well put together, very nice trim,pretty linesetc.


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

The Pioneer boats were origionally made by a company called Bone Boat. I have the 18foot model bone boat. It is a very well made boat and rides great. The design of the 18 hasn't changed since the sale of the company. I cannot address the quality of construction since the sale.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Pioneer is a great boat. We have been talking with Pioneer to sell their line here in Alabama. Our Service manager has a pioneer 17ft boat its a 65+ mph boat.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like a clean boat, good lines. I thought this was the same boat a buddy had but in a 20' but it doesnt look like the make a 20'.


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 19' Pioneer, since 2005. My first boat actually. I like the storage, the ride and the width is great. I've gone out in the gulf for snapper (select days), the bays and rivers.


----------

